# Stand Set Up



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2010)

I was just wondering what is the proper way to set up a stand with respect to wind direction, I have heard and seen so many things. So I was wondering if someone would submit a diagram of a basic stand set up.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Know your animal and you'll have your answer.
Coyotes will circle downwind the majority of the time, thus, if you can't see down wind, you're missing coyotes. You will not beat a coyotes nose, if he's looking for something to be wrong, he'll find it, just be aware of that, shoot when he gives you the idea that he has you.

Coyotes like to be out of the direct wind, so they are usually on the downwind side of hills, brush rows, fences, etc... Plan accordingly

I can't give you the answers to; how can I be successful 100% of the time, this is nature, too many variables to know it all. I can impart knowledge based on my experiences and research, what you do with it, is up to you.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I hunt the valleys surrounded by stubble fields. Because I hunt terrain like that, I like to have the wind directly on my face or at a 45 angle into my face. I may not be able to see my down wind (its right behind me) but because of my terrain and it being so open I will see the coyote on the way in and be able to get the shot before he gets my wind.


----------

